# Got a milnet colored screen in Army.ca forum...



## GAP (16 Nov 2011)

Got a milnet grey colored screen in Army.ca forum...yet the child boards are green....


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2011)

Same thing with air-force.ca


----------



## yoman (16 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Got a milnet grey colored screen in Army.ca forum...yet the child boards are green....



And here I thought I broke it some how... Moi aussi.


----------



## GAP (16 Nov 2011)

Oh...good...I can stop banging my head ......I'm not alone............oh, wait..............


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Got a milnet grey colored screen in Army.ca forum...yet the child boards are green....



 :+1:


----------



## Sythen (16 Nov 2011)

It gives me sort of a screen in a screen... It looks normal, except the colour, but the right side says I'm not logged in and also gives this error..



> NOTE: The link you are using points to an old server (localhost). This server may not work in the future.
> Please update your links to use http://Milnet.ca


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2011)

I guess TO _is_ the centre of the universe.  All is well here.   ;D


----------



## QORvanweert (16 Nov 2011)

Same for Navy.ca


----------



## Bass ackwards (16 Nov 2011)

Everything is fine here.
And that's on an iMac that lives to be hateful.


----------



## mike63 (16 Nov 2011)

:+1:





			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> :+1:


http://forums.army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/sign_dito.gif http://forums.army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/sign_dito.gif


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2011)

If you go to Navigate on the toolbar, and click on Army.ca; you get the normal login panel on the left, Military terms in the center panel, and Milnet.ca compressed into the far right hand panel....all in Milnet grey....


----------



## mike63 (17 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> If you go to Navigate on the toolbar, and click on Army.ca; you get the normal login panel on the left, Military terms in the center panel, and Milnet.ca compressed into the far right hand panel....all in Milnet grey....



Thanks GAP,  it's nice to see all this in green again.


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2011)

Opening screen was milnet.ca (on a MacBook Pro) but when I clicked on link to messages it went back to Army.ca


----------



## armyrules (17 Nov 2011)

I'm glad I'm not alone )


----------



## cphansen (17 Nov 2011)

I'm a little suspicious because of the military Quotes seeming to be Islamist inspired i.e. long live jihadists and long live the Palestinists, and quotes appearing without quote numbers.

Have we been hacked or is it just my paranoia?


----------



## observor 69 (17 Nov 2011)

Add me to the list...grey opening screen on AirForce.ca  ???


----------



## exgunnertdo (17 Nov 2011)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> I'm a little suspicious because of the military Quotes seeming to be Islamist inspired i.e. long live jihadists and long live the Palestinists, and quotes appearing without quote numbers.
> 
> Have we been hacked or is it just my paranoia?



That is weird.  Those are the quotes I'm getting too.

Edit - OK, not consistent.  The latest quote was Winston Churchill.  But a surprisingly high number of "odd" quotes.


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Nov 2011)

I still get the grey (Milnet) screen until I go to a thread but my quotes seem OK. Today's quote is "My most brilliant achievement was my ability to be able to persuade my wife to marry me.
- Winston Churchill"

I see this 





> NOTE: The link you are using points to an old server (localhost). This server may not work in the future.
> Please update your links to use http://Milnet.ca​


 just below Military Word Of The Day.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Opening screen was milnet.ca (on a MacBook Pro) but when I clicked on link to messages it went back to Army.ca


Same here on Windows XP using FireFox browser.

I'm also seeing this box in the "second screen" (screen capture attached to give an idea of what I see) on the right-hand side - is this any clue?


> NOTE: The link you are using points to an old server (localhost). This server may not work in the future.
> Please update your links to use http://Milnet.ca



Also, my quote in the main screen is as follows:


> Never leave your weapon it is your wife in the army... It is your honor. It Is your wife. Never give it . Never. It is your Wife.
> 
> - Turkish army quote


No quote in the second screen.

Good hunting on this one, Mike!


----------



## exgunnertdo (17 Nov 2011)

Chrome on Windows 7 here, btw.

Now it keeps flipping me to milnet.ca, even when I force it to army.ca.  Everything is grey, not just the main screen.


----------



## Occam (17 Nov 2011)

Same at home, as well as on my Android smartphone.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2011)

Although I suspect that the site owner is already well aware of/dealing with the issue.....maybe it will make all the difference in the world if just _one more person_ chimes in......

MIKE!!! omg!! MY SIGN-IN SCREEN IS GREY!!!!    anic:     :crybaby:    :endnigh:



_[pause, 2, 3]_

Nope. No change.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Although I suspect that the site owner is already well aware of/dealing with the issue.....maybe it will make all the difference in the world if just _one more person_ chimes in......
> 
> MIKE!!! omg!! MY SIGN-IN SCREEN IS GREY!!!!    anic:     :crybaby:    :endnigh:
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thanks for trying, though.


You know me -- always the team player   ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You know me -- always the team player   ;D



No question about that....we just haven't figured out what team..... ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2011)

I don't know if Mike uses Flash, but I see I did a Flash update this morning and now I have got troubles with the popup windows of radio stations....they don't function.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> No question about that....we just haven't figured out what team..... ;D


Oh, I'm pretty sure what team I play for   >


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Although I suspect that the site owner is already well aware of/dealing with the issue.....maybe it will make all the difference in the world if just _one more person_ chimes in......
> 
> MIKE!!! omg!! MY SIGN-IN SCREEN IS GREY!!!!    anic:     :crybaby:    :endnigh:
> 
> ...



Holy canary I almost wet myself from laughter after seeing this...hahaha!!!

Nap time....hehe


----------



## Occam (17 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Although I suspect that the site owner is already well aware of/dealing with the issue.....maybe it will make all the difference in the world if just _one more person_ chimes in......
> 
> MIKE!!! omg!! MY SIGN-IN SCREEN IS GREY!!!!    anic:     :crybaby:    :endnigh:
> 
> ...



You know, you non-technical types might not realize this, but troubleshooting is a lot easier when you have symptoms from varying platforms.  I'd rather have a little too much info than not enough when I'm trying to solve a particular problem.  It's easy to toss out the chaff.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> You know, you non-technical types ...


And a big hearty thank _you_ for reaffirming why you're on the <ignore> list.   :nod:



Sorry for the tardy response but, you know... being on <ignore> means I don't see your klag unless someone PMs me. (Someone who's not on the list, that is    )


----------



## Occam (17 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And a big hearty thank _you_ for reaffirming why you're on the <ignore> list.   :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the tardy response but, you know... being on <ignore> means I don't see your klag unless someone PMs me. (Someone who's not on the list, that is    )



Wow, I'm impressed.  Usually I have to actually interact with someone for them to dislike me that much.   ;D

Regardless, the problem seems to be fixed.  I'm sure none of the information contributed had anything to do with _that_...


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2011)

Wooohooo.....it's back!!

I'm going to be bi-polar, or somethin' no longer!!.............. :bowdown:


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2011)

Something weird happened when I logged in today. I got a green screen, with Army.ca, and when I checked out various topics there were all these posts by trying to be reasonable, logical and all intelligent and [stuff].

I think it's still broken.


Or I'm insane.


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Something weird happened when I logged in today. I got a green screen, with Army.ca, and when I checked out various topics there were all these posts by trying to be reasonable, logical and all intelligent and [stuff].
> 
> I think it's still broken.
> 
> ...



No worries. It's me, I'm insane.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Nov 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for the reports... Somehow I missed this until now, but I'll check into it and fix it. I have a good idea what might be broken: the last thing I touched.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Nov 2011)

OK, I can't see what's broken. For those that observed the problem, is it still present, or did I fix it as unwittingly as I broke it?


----------



## MARS (20 Nov 2011)

Fixed itself for me about a day or two after it started


----------



## GAP (20 Nov 2011)

It seemed to clear itself up on the 17th....and here we were giving you all kinds of credit for being the wizard you are.....you might want to delete that post # 34.....


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Nov 2011)

MARS said:
			
		

> Fixed itself for me about a day or two after it started



 :+1:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Nov 2011)

Heh, ok. Then let me clarify post #34 by adding that I sent myself back in time to fix the problem before it became more serious.

"Post #34" Mike was unaware of this plan.


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2011)

Did you bother to get yourself a winning lotto ticket while you were back fixing the problem?


----------

